# the sky is falling...



## ksmattfish (May 13, 2007)

bad news

http://www.jandcphoto.com/JandC/update.htm


----------



## nealjpage (May 13, 2007)

Good thing I never bought a baby Speed Graphic.


----------



## terri (May 14, 2007)

Aw, now that's a real shame. They were an exciting little company to watch. I knew that one of the main proprietors had taken ill, but by all reports he'd improved, and the move to open in Las Vegas was supposedly in the bag. That's a shame.

I believe they still have healthy inventory, too. Wonder who is going to snatch it all up?

Thanks for the update, Chicken Little.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 14, 2007)

Buy the baby speed graphic there is film available for it. When the 2x3 is gone, get a 6" paper cutter stick it in a dark bag with a box of 4x5 film and chop your own.

When for by five is gone, you can shoot paper negs. When black and white paper is gone you can use it as a door stop. But don't not buy a classic camera because it is a little more inconvenient now. The inconvenience is part of the joy. If it was easy anyone could and would do it.


----------



## terri (May 14, 2007)

The same company that is bringing back some of Agfa's film and paper products, Fotoimpex, apparently carries all of these lesser used sizes and has for years. Check around.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 14, 2007)

You can also cut 2x3 from a roll of 120 film.  It can be done easily enough.


----------



## nealjpage (May 14, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> Buy the baby speed graphic there is film available for it. When the 2x3 is gone, get a 6" paper cutter stick it in a dark bag with a box of 4x5 film and chop your own.



HA!  And chop my fingers, too! :lmao:

Too bad to hear about J & C, though.  I was going to frequent them once they came back.


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 21, 2007)

Dang I love those sign shot miniatures of Tetenal Neofin Blue they sold


----------



## montresor (May 22, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> Good thing I never bought a baby Speed Graphic.



Just make sure your Baby Speed has a Graflok back so you can use a Graphic 23 rollfilm back. You'll still get a 2.5" x 3.5" negative -- 8 of 'em on a roll of 120!


----------

